# SE QLD AHB Xmas-in-July 16/07/2016



## winkle

Just a statement of intent ATM, we intend holding this on one of the first three Saturdays in July this year (same swap time, same swap place). Can those in brewing clubs check thier Calendars for clashes (there is bound to be a few). _No, I'm not working the Sunday BryBry._


Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## madpierre06

Cheers mate.

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## bradsbrew

Ima Maybe


----------



## lukiferj

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5.
6. lukiferj 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## GibboQLD

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5.
6. lukiferj 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## NickB

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5.
6. lukiferj 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14.
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## bulkalebrews

NickB said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## Motabika

NickB said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14.
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## Ciderman

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged 
6. lukiferj 
7.
8.
9.
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11.
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14.
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## lukiferj

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2.
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged 
6. lukiferj 
7. Liam_snorkel
8.
9.
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11.
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14.
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## earle

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3.
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged 
6. lukiferj 
7. Liam_snorkel
8.
9.
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11.
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## Brewkid

earle said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
> 2. Earle
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11.
> 12.
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## maaark

Brewkid said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
> 2. Earle
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel
> 8.
> 9.
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
> 12.
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
Click to expand...


----------



## antiphile

Damn! Liam got lucky #7. Looks as though lukifer and I will be doing the 69.

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8.
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## Parks

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12.
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Chuck me in tentatively for swap but not attend. Probz an AIPA but I could change it to something wintery.


----------



## madpierre06

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Aydos

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Adr_0

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21.
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something


----------



## evoo4u

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21.
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something


----------



## Florian

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21.
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian


----------



## robv

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian


----------



## Beersuit

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:1. Florian 
2 Beersuit.


----------



## Beersuit

Can someone fix my post please. Stupid phone won't quote without a heap of garbage.


----------



## winkle

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17.
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit. 

Volia!


----------



## Natdene

evoo4u said:


> Swapping
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
> 2. Earle
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel
> 8. Parks
> 9. Antiphile
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18.
> 19.
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24. Adr0 - something something


----------



## Natdene

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18.
19.
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22.
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.

Phew, only just made it in the swap list


----------



## benken25

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or somethin'
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.


----------



## winkle

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.


----------



## Bribie G

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23.
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.


----------



## winkle

You coming up Bribie ? Sweet.


----------



## rokaxe

Swapping
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Attending but not swapping:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.


----------



## Coodgee

strewth! that filled up quick!


----------



## madpierre06

Coodgee said:


> strewth! that filled up quick!


 :lol: Doesn't take long. If you were keen to swap, just start a 'subs bench', there is usually a couple end up having to puull out.


----------



## winkle

Try and remember to bring your balls this time Angus


----------



## Aydos

meat balls, not the breezy ones under your kilt


----------



## Coodgee

madpierre06 said:


> :lol: Doesn't take long. If you were keen to swap, just start a 'subs bench', there is usually a couple end up having to puull out.


I want to be named in the run-on side or not at all!! :lol:


----------



## madpierre06

Coodgee said:


> I want to be named in the run-on side or not at all!! :lol:


Yeah, coaches REALLY love those ultimatums B)


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> You coming up Bribie ? Sweet.


Yup, I live just over the Border nowadays, often pass the end of Sqyre's street, maybe we should move the swap to his place. B)


----------



## Parks

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*
1.
2.
3.

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Bribie G

I'll bring curry.


----------



## Batz

I'm always a bit worried putting my hand up to these things to early, I can get called away to work at any time. Still if it works out I'll be there!


****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*
1.
2.
3.

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Batz

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Bribie G

Why not make it up to 30 swappers so that's two cartons of PET, rounds it up nicely.


----------



## Parks

Bribie G said:


> Why not make it up to 30 swappers so that's two cartons of PET, rounds it up nicely.



Because that's more than a "normal batch size" with no room to sample prior to swapping.


----------



## Bribie G

Depends what you mean by a normal batch size, 30 PETs is a standard kit brew. Sure I brew less to fill a keg but when I'm doing a brew that needs to be bottled, say a comp or a swap I do a 25L batch.
Anyway why do you need to sample?

Fermentation issues? suck it up swappers h34r:


----------



## Batz

There won't be 30 swappers, someone always pulls out early.......you know who you are. :lol: :lol: :huh:


----------



## Coodgee

I remember reading the posts about the first swap at the bat cave. Oh mercy. Those were the days.


----------



## Adr_0

Bribie G said:


> Depends what you mean by a normal batch size, 30 PETs is a standard kit brew. Sure I brew less to fill a keg but when I'm doing a brew that needs to be bottled, say a comp or a swap I do a 25L batch.
> Anyway why do you need to sample?
> 
> Fermentation issues? suck it up swappers h34r:


"But love, i need to up size my brewery otherwise i won't have enough for the swap AND for us to share... "

Thankyou Bribie!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

updated beer

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*
1. Batz...something I guess.
2.
3.

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Brewkid

Slightly off topic, but I was chasing the recipe for the awesome Lambic that was at the last Xmas in July case swap. It came out in the early evening. Don't know who's it was but I want to put one down for the future. Thanks.


----------



## seehuusen

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*
1. Batz...something I guess.
2. Seehuusen 
3.

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## fattox

seehuusen said:


> ****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
> 
> *Swapping*
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
> 2. Earle
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
> 8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
> 9. Antiphile
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
> 23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
> 24. Adr0 - something something
> 
> *Swapping when losers pull out.*
> 
> 1. Seehuusen
> 2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
> 
> *Attending:*
> 1. Florian
> 2 Beersuit.
> 3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
> 4. Batz
> 
> *Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
> 1. Angus' balls.
> 2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Coodgee

I'll come if we can have a skimmer vs no-skimmer competition of some sorts! Maybe a tug of war?!


----------



## madpierre06

fattox said:


> 3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
Click to expand...


HT V.3


----------



## seehuusen

Why is it 24 max (>18l)? I thought most brewed to 23l... 
Anywho, I'm excited and will be down in any case, bringing a few assorted brews


----------



## Batz

Coodgee said:


> Maybe a tug of war?!


Wouldn't be a swap without one!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Anyone need a couple dozen tallies (coopers mainly) and want to swap some plastic?

If not, I'm sure I can squeeze out a couple of boxes from gumtree by then.


----------



## madpierre06

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Anyone need a couple dozen tallies (coopers mainly) and want to swap some plastic?
> 
> If not, I'm sure I can squeeze out a couple of boxes from gumtree by then.


Yeah, can do mate.


----------



## winkle

seehuusen said:


> ****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
> 
> *Swapping*
> 1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
> 2. Earle
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
> 8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
> 9. Antiphile
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - something not infected
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
> 23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
> 24. Adr0 - something something
> 
> *Swapping when losers pull out.*
> 
> 1. Seehuusen
> 2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
> 3. Radshoes
> 
> 
> *Attending:*
> 1. Florian
> 2 Beersuit.
> 3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
> 4. Batz
> 
> *Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
> 1. Angus' balls.
> 2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Snow

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - Oaked Belgian Chocolate Stout or Macadania Nut Brown.
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow


*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## bradsbrew

Is there a confirmed date yet?


----------



## madpierre06

2nd or 16th would work for me very nicely


----------



## Parks

seehuusen said:


> Why is it 24 max (>18l)? I thought most brewed to 23l...
> Anywho, I'm excited and will be down in any case, bringing a few assorted brews


I believe it's safer to assume most brewers brew for 19L into a keg. Many guys will counter pressure fill bottles from the keg.

You could also have everyone bring 24 bottles and take 24 randomly chosen bottles regardless of the number of swappers but then people would whinge they didn't get x beer (probably :lol: )


----------



## angus_grant

I would whinge. 
I quite enjoy reading through the swap list and getting excited over beer styles I've never tried before. 
I like the current format. It's fairly easy to make 24 beers to swap and a couple of samplers to test out to let people know when to drink.


----------



## Parks

madpierre06 said:


> 2nd or 16th would work for me very nicely


I would vote for the 16th to stay out of school holiday and likely BABBs annual comp days.


----------



## winkle

Can you check the BBABs comp dates pls Snow, 16th is sounding good.

Where's Tidal Pete on the list?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

16th works for me. I'll be getting moving on comp beers after that, so should all be good.


----------



## Radshoes

bradsbrew said:


> Is there a confirmed date yet?


I have all of July off Brad so any day works for me.


----------



## bradsbrew

radshoes said:


> I have all of July off Brad so any day works for me.


August it is then


----------



## Lager Bloke

Hey boys-put us down for when somebody pulls out-about to do first BIAB...should have something drinkable by then....hopefully-haha.
Thanks,Rob.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

come along to the swap anyway and bring a few sharers, meet other brewers etc :beer:


----------



## fattox

Liam_snorkel said:


> come along to the swap anyway and bring a few sharers, meet other brewers etc :beer:


What that guy said


----------



## winkle

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Something Teabagged
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out.*

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow


*Attending:*
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz

*Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap*
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## Motabika

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## LorriSanga

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus.


----------



## winkle

I guess we'd better lock in the 16th, since that seems to suit most of us.


----------



## bradsbrew

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected with my g string again
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus. 
​


----------



## winkle

Brad can you add the 16th July to the Thread Topic pls?


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Brad can you add the 16th July to the Thread Topic pls?


Doneski


----------



## madpierre06

Haven't seen him in ages


----------



## evoo4u

:icon_offtopic:
A Polish guy went to the TMR Dept to apply for a driver's license.

First, of course, he had to take an eyesight test. The optician showed him a card with the last two lines:

'C Z W I X N
Y S T A S Z K O'

"Can you read this?" the optician asked.

"Read it?" the Polish guy replied, "I know the guy."


----------



## Smokomark

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Antiphile
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected with my g string again
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Seehuusen
2. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
3. Radshoes
4. Snow
5. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus. 
​


----------



## antiphile

A very good day to the gentlemen of SEQ and far NNSW. With a change in circumsances at the moment and extremely intermittent internet access, it seems it'll be very unlikely I'll get access to the brewery before May, so it's best I pull out of the swap now to give Seehuusen plenty of time to give it a red hot go.

I'll still be busting a gut to get there to annoy the crap out of you all though 'cos every function these days deserves a dickhead gatecrasher that eventually gets thrown out.

Cya soonish and cheers.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - something not infected with my g string again
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour


----------



## bradsbrew

antiphile said:


> I'll still be busting a gut to get there to annoy the crap out of you all though 'cos every function these days deserves a dickhead gatecrasher that eventually gets thrown out.


I thought that was Brian's job? :lol: :chug:


----------



## NickB

Have you ever been to Perry's place Antiphile? He lets anyone in....


----------



## NickB

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer. 
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants


----------



## bradsbrew

Nick, i hop your tea baging it on the cold side.


----------



## NickB

Usually. Except that time I was really drunk. At least I got burn cream rubbed on them daily...


----------



## bradsbrew

By yourself or incider?


----------



## Motabika

NickB said:


> Usually. Except that time I was really drunk. At least I got burn cream rubbed on them daily...


Glad I can help sooth that burn but tbh I think we both get something out of it


----------



## winkle

Got the grain bill sorted, should have sufficent Acerolas by Monday so it looks like the Acerola Tarwe will be brewed then. Just have to nip off to Rosco's and get the W3031 later in the week.


----------



## seehuusen

Hey Perry, is that beer (and i had to google all of the component), a barbados cherry infused cereal wheat beer, using a brett blended yeast? Sounds interesting, if i got it right... what is it you're making?


----------



## winkle

Pretty much, a Dutch Wheat (wit) brewed with 200 gm cherries, then infused with 800gms in secondary with the W3031, probably give it 2 weeks then bottle.


----------



## Beersuit

Hope you have a few tasters for us non swappers Perry. I do rather enjoy your Acerola Tarwe.


----------



## winkle

I've added Luke to the list, he might bring a Baa Bra with him.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile
8. Gravity Guru

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants


----------



## HBHB

I've added Luke to the list, he might bring a Baa Bra with him.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile
8. Gravity Guru
9. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I've added Luke to the list, he might bring a Baa Bra with him.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2 Beersuit.
3 Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile
8. Gravity Guru
9. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
10. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance


----------



## seehuusen

Hey guys,

Just finished planning recipe and brew day for the swap beer. I've ordered the grain too.
Decided to try out one of the recipes from the new Bronzed Brews book, so an old Aussie Stout circa 1920, bretted 

Cheers,
Martin

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. Batz
5. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
6. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
7. Antiphile
8. Gravity Guru
9. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
10. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance


----------



## Liam_snorkel

sounds awesome!


----------



## Batz

OK so I put myself on the swap reserves list, if I'm in it'll be my barrel aged darker than normal Saison, that may or may not be soured. Depends on how the lacto is liking the IBU's.
There is always the chance I'll be working, but seems I'll finish a job in May so could be lucky.
Hope to see you all there. Oh I'll bring a keg of something beery as well.


****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus
3. Fresh Kin Kin chook eggs, bacon, bread and munchies for the night.

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. seville oranges


----------



## Coodgee

Alright I'm in. Not to swap but I'll bring a keg of something and meet you all! 

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus
3. Fresh Kin Kin chook eggs, bacon, bread and munchies for the night.

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Your pants
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. seville oranges


----------



## hwall95

Will bring a keg of something along and a few bottles of a saison I made the other month

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants


----------



## seehuusen

It certainly looks like i need to get in early to steal florians camp spot, the attendance is gonna be great this year it seems


----------



## Florian

I might just have to come in the night before then. Or just uber home and skip brekkie.


----------



## Aydos

I might plan for Monday off to recover from my hang over from Sunday


----------



## Adr_0

I'm getting a hangunder just thinking about it...


----------



## Beersuit

I recon if you do aydos you will spend all Sunday recovery drinking with Perry.


----------



## lukiferj

Beersuit said:


> I recon if you do aydos you will spend all Sunday recovery drinking with Perry.


 And he will spend all Saturday figuring out who he will invite into his swag!


----------



## Beersuit

I don't think aydos needs to invite people Luke. I might bring home a stick.


----------



## Adr_0

Would people prefer an oaked Belgian golden ale, or a wheat doppelbock? Or a traditional bock/doppelbock?


----------



## Ciderman

You know you will get 3 different answers, but I vote wheat dopplebock only because it's on my to do list of beers to brew.


----------



## earle

Belgian golden traditional wheat doppelbock please h34r:


----------



## seehuusen

Haha, you're not wrong Ciderman 
I'd love to try oaked goldwn ale


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Wheat doppelbock


----------



## winkle

Goldwn Ale FTW


----------



## madpierre06

haven't had any of these types...bock/dopp 'll do me.


----------



## angus_grant

do both, stick half each in the swap and people get pot luck


----------



## HBHB

Might bring down a small keg of Grodziskie on 100% Oak Smoked Wheat Malt for something different on top of the usual FBBB.


----------



## Adr_0

Damn you democracy. 

Oaked Golden wheat doppelbock it is...


----------



## madpierre06

No, that's what happens when you offer democracy.


----------



## Adr_0

madpierre06 said:


> No, that's what happens when you offer democracy.


Yeah yeah, I know... 

I'll decide in a couple of weeks. I might be pushing to do both to be ready for drinking by July/Aug but I guess that's an option too. If there are a heap of dark beers or Belgians that pop up that might sway me. Well, 8-10% beers will sway me anyway...


----------



## benken25

Why is the case swap thread on track?


----------



## tazman1967

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants

This is looking huge.


----------



## earle

Beer updated

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Saison
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants

This is looking huge.


----------



## madpierre06

Might have to rig a marquee in the bowls carpark.


----------



## earle

Will need a separate wing just to fit all the portable keg setups.  First world problem.


----------



## Ciderman

What's the record for amount of taps?


----------



## seehuusen

I recall 27 two years ago


----------



## winkle

Mine is now in bottles, now behave yourself Brett, sensible levels of carbonation pls.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

haha.. what was your "final" gravity?


----------



## winkle

1.003 ish


----------



## earle

Beer updated a bit more

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants

This is looking huge.


----------



## Beersuit

Earle is your beer infected now? Hence the farmhouse branding.


----------



## earle

Nah, due to the rye it doesn't have the dry finish that a saison should have. Figured I'd rebrand it accordingly rather than have to explain. Think smoke, rye and saison yeasty flavours without the dry finish. In any case I'm currently drinking the keg of the trial batch and will rebrew for the swap.


----------



## benken25

But do you know smoke earle?


----------



## earle

Who really does Ben? Truly knowing smoke is like trying to catch it with your hand.


----------



## Beersuit

Is that why Ben dances and waves his hands around like a crazy person every time he is by a fire?


----------



## seehuusen

**** that explains a lot, i always thought Ben was an indian chief of sorts :/ each swap i'd ask him for a toke on the old pipe, and he'd look at me with disgust...


----------



## kegs23

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants

This is looking huge.


----------



## earle

Beersuit said:


> Is that why Ben dances and waves his hands around like a crazy person every time he is by a fire?


No, I think that's because he's just thrown a couch on the fire and is a bit excited. h34r:


----------



## Peege

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)


Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance 
5. Your Pants

This is looking huge.

Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## ballantynebrew

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark - foreign extra stout or something else
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious16.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out.

1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)
6.ballantyne - something not smoked 

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres. 
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile<font color="#282828">
7. Gravity Guru<font color="#282828">
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold<font color="#282828">
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding<font color="#282828">
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.<font color="#282828">
11. hwall95 - keg of something<font color="#282828">
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour<font color="#282828">
14. Peege<font color="#282828">

Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
1. Angus' balls.
2. No-one, because Angus<font color="#282828">

Things to leave at home
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges<font color="#282828">
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance <font color="#282828">
5. Your Pants
<font color="#282828">
This is looking huge.
<font color="#282828">
Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## maaark

> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Swapping
> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale[/SIZE]
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
> 8. Parks - maybe my barrel aged RIS will be OK by then?
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. maaark – funktown pale ale
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
> 23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
> 24. Adr0 - something something
> 
> Swapping when losers pull out.
> 
> 1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
> 2. Radshoes
> 3. Snow
> 4. Smokomark
> 5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)
> 6.ballantyne - something not smoked
> 
> Attending:
> 1. Florian
> 2. Beersuit.
> 3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
> 4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
> 5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
> 6. Antiphile
> 7. Gravity Guru
> 8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
> 9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
> 10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
> 11. hwall95 - keg of something
> 12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
> 13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
> 14. Peege
> 
> Food that we'll leave at home instead of take to the swap
> 1. Angus' balls.
> 2. No-one, because Angus
> 
> Things to leave at home
> 1. A sense of humour
> 2. Your dignity
> 3. seville oranges
> 4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
> 5. Your Pants
> 
> This is looking huge.
> 
> Purple monkey dishwasher



[SIZE=10.5pt]Just updated my swap beer. Thinking of bringing a keg of sessionable milk stout to share too.[/SIZE]


----------



## winkle

What you should be getting as our swap beer,



hopefully with a touch more carbonation.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Straffe Hendrik? bloody ripper


----------



## winkle

You don't get the glass mate


----------



## Radshoes

You dont trust Liam with the glassware?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

is it polycarbonate?


----------



## seehuusen

No one should trust Liam, he's a dodgy basterd that deals in infected beers


----------



## Parks

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark – funktown pale ale
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - kilted nuts ale
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)
6. ballantyne - something not smoked

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## winkle

That really does sound delicious Parks! :icon_drool2:


----------



## angus_grant

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark – funktown pale ale
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark
5. Batz (Something from the barrel.)
6. ballantyne - something not smoked

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## ballantynebrew

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark – funktown pale ale
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark



*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## winkle

A previous Xmas-in-July schmozzle (just before the giant inflatable penis appeared)


----------



## Beersuit

That must have been just before I threw it in and left Perry.


----------



## benken25

Where is the avacodo suit?


----------



## Bribie G

I'll be bringing a Firkin of Bronzed Brews 1930s XXX Tooths style to be served on gravity. Do you have a sturdy table we can put it on? I'll bring a few wooden wedges to stop it rolling or even a wooden stillage if I can find where I put my my Junior Carpentry Set, but solid table is a must as the thing will be firkin heavy.

​


----------



## CoxR

I couldn't make it last year so I will do my best to make it. It is only up the road from memory.
***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. maaark – funktown pale ale
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark



*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## maaark

CoxR said:


> I couldn't make it last year so I will do my best to make it. It is only up the road from memory.
> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
> 
> *Swapping:*
> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
> 8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. Fattox
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
> 23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
> 24. Adr0 - something something
> 
> *Swapping when losers pull out:*
> 1. Fattox, cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout.
> 2. Radshoes
> 3. Snow
> 4. Smokomark
> 
> 
> 
> *Attending:*
> 1. Florian
> 2. Beersuit.
> 3. Fattox if I don't get in for the swap will still come and bring a keg of something.
> 4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
> 5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
> 6. Antiphile
> 7. Gravity Guru
> 8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
> 9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
> 10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
> 11. hwall95 - keg of something
> 12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
> 13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
> 14. Peege
> 15, ballantyne - keg of beer
> 16. CoxR - Session IPA
> 
> *Things to leave at home:*
> 1. A sense of humour
> 2. Your dignity
> 3. seville oranges
> 4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
> 5. Your Pants
> 
> *Food etc:*
> Cash for pizza
> Wood for fire
> Snacks


Gonna sit this one out dudes - plus Fattox's brew sounds way better than what I was planning. Cheers.


----------



## trhr

Can I ask where in SE QLD this case swap will be held?

I read all 8 pages but no mention of the location.


----------



## Bribie G

Winkles place, Everton Park .. Pm him for the address.


----------



## fattox

CoxR said:


> I couldn't make it last year so I will do my best to make it. It is only up the road from memory.
> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
> 
> *Swapping:*
> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Dusty Double Alt.
> 5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
> 8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
> 13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
> 14. Dan Barrington
> 15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
> 20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
> 23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
> 24. Adr0 - something something
> 
> *Swapping when losers pull out:*
> 2. Radshoes
> 3. Snow
> 4. Smokomark
> 
> 
> 
> *Attending:*
> 1. Florian
> 2. Beersuit.
> 4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
> 5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
> 6. Antiphile
> 7. Gravity Guru
> 8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
> 9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
> 10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
> 11. hwall95 - keg of something
> 12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
> 13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
> 14. Peege
> 15, ballantyne - keg of beer
> 16. CoxR - Session IPA
> 
> *Things to leave at home:*
> 1. A sense of humour
> 2. Your dignity
> 3. seville oranges
> 4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
> 5. Your Pants
> 
> *Food etc:*
> Cash for pizza
> Wood for fire
> Snacks


Just edited per the PM mark sent me. See you at the swap jerks!

Also if I get around to it I might have a crack at making some kind of wursty thing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Go on you wont


----------



## madpierre06

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark



*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks

#*# Swap beer edited due to unwillingmess to share paint thinner....thinking of a Haggis McSporran Black Ale.


----------



## Bribie G

So where's Stillscottish, has someone dissed his clan or tried to peek up his kilt or something?


----------



## Ciderman

What happened to the alt beer Madpierre? Next round of coffee beans ripening up nicely so I'll drop around soon. Will pm details. This is going to be epic, so many kegs... I'm making my case swap beer this coming Saturday.


----------



## angus_grant

Brewed my swap beer today. 
8 points down on gravity but extra volume. 
Hopefully end up with extra 5L to soak in some rum barrel chips.


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> What happened to the alt beer Madpierre? Next round of coffee beans ripening up nicely so I'll drop around soon. Will pm details. This is going to be epic, so many kegs... I'm making my case swap beer this coming Saturday.


Der Alt, when checked for gravity, tasted like paint thinner. Checking around have found no possible solution, although I could fart in the FV. Similar experience years back, my mate had a leaking tin of thinner in his car and found that emitted gases when I farted completely neutralised the smell of thinners.

Good job with the beans mate, first lot are in drying process.


----------



## trhr

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Snow
4. Smokomark



*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


It'll be good to meet everyone and find out if my beer is actually ok or not. 
I've been basically just reading what I can and brewing blind, so who knows?
One day I'll get to BABBS....got to stop falling asleep on a Thursday night.


----------



## Snow

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - sumting speshal
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark



*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your Pants

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks

Sorry guys - I'm out. Family intervenes again.....
Have a blast!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Parks

Can you even remember the last swap you came to?

I'm saying Booooo!


----------



## angus_grant

I can't remember most of the last swap I went to. h34r:


----------



## lukiferj

angus_grant said:


> I can't remember most of the last swap I went to. h34r:


Basically the opposite of Barrington who will never be able to forget. The only person who got to try Angus' balls that night.


----------



## CmdrRyekr

Not going to make it this year, sorry blokes!


----------



## bulkalebrews

Pretty sure that night turned me straight.


----------



## angus_grant

I regret nothing!!!!!


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> I remember nothing!!!!!


FTFY


----------



## fattox

Is it just me or is there bigger numbers at this swap compared to the last one at Perry's? 

Looking forward to an off-chain night with all y'all. Maybe this time Angus will get the perfect combination of sticky sauce and not forgotten balls. ****.

I may run into a new keg freezer earlier, as well as a new lager fridge tomorrow so I am finally back on track!

I have a few grain bills to smash through over the weekend coming so that I can catch up, heaven forbid i may end up bottling my swap beer on a day that isn't the day of the swap.

May even run a test batch on it first and see if smoke needs upping. Because there's never enough.

Lookin forward to it cunce. I will definitely knock out a couple kg of some sort of smoked sausage, and if I feel adventurous I may even get around to some description of cured meat. I feel like I have the need to make pancetta or bacon.
**** i love charcuterie and dead animals.


----------



## Snow

Parks said:


> Can you even remember the last swap you came to?
> 
> I'm saying Booooo!


Believe me.... I am taking deep breaths and meditating so i don't lose my shit on this. I was really looking forward to it. 

I may still be able to come for a couple of hours early on.... but I'll be driving :angry:


----------



## sixfignig

Don't know any of you but this sounds like a ******* blast. Will check with a few mates I brew with to see if they're interested. We could bring a few kegs along (most likely some fruity-as-**** IPA and a Saison).


----------



## Parks

sixfignig said:


> Don't know any of you but this sounds like a ******* blast. Will check with a few mates I brew with to see if they're interested. We could bring a few kegs along (most likely some fruity-as-**** IPA and a Saison).


Pretty sure you just said the secret code words.


----------



## madpierre06

I can see a couple marquee's in the carpark soon.


----------



## Zorco

This sounds amazing. I'm known to police, a priest, and the occasional scoundrel and as such I may need to make an offering to Winkle for permission to attend.

If a weber is on fire somewhere I'm happy to bring ribs for the slow cook. + Keg of an APA 2 months settling in the cold room.

BOTH Good enough for the girls I go out with.


----------



## Beersuit

madpierre06 said:


> I can see a couple marquee's in the carpark soon.


I thought they only got pitched first thing in the morning.


----------



## madpierre06

Beersuit said:


> I thought they only got pitched first thing in the morning.


Someone cracked one through the covers.....


----------



## Bribie G

Warning about my Malt Liquo', I did a cereal mash with 2 kg of rice and polenta but then did the main mash at 64 and ended up with starch still in the wort. So I had to cool the wort to 70 and added a further 2k of base malt to zap the starches. After a second boil and adding 1kg of Invert No. 1 the fucker is going to be nearly 10% ABV.

Drink responsibly and consult a doctor if pain persists.


----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## GibboQLD

Bribie G said:


> Warning about my Malt Liquo' ... the fucker is going to be nearly 10% ABV.


----------



## rokaxe

Reaquainted myself with the thread. My dick moved a little bit fellas.

Updated my beer. Will have specifics in a few weeks.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## Ciderman

The swap beers look amazing. Everyone seems to be thinking out of the box. Geebus how many people are bring kegs? We need a keg list too by the looks of it. I'll be bringing a keg of something...


----------



## Adr_0

Just a sneaky beerpdate

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - Something Wheaty and doppelbocky + something
Swapping when losers pull out:
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## Adr_0

Actually, are there people who would be totally uninterested in a dark amber 8.3% wheat doppelbock? It's extremely wheaty (must have been the decoction and dark wheat) and spicy. So if you're not into that then I'll put you on the Seville orange golden ale list and bottle a bit more of the WD in glass.


----------



## Adr_0

Ah well, 24 x wheat doppelbocken boxeded. I will still do the strong golden and may go 50:50 or figure it out later. 24 of these should be a marginally palatable backup though.


----------



## Motabika

Don't Suppose someone who's travelling down from the north had room for a hairy hitchhiker?


----------



## seehuusen

How far is "north" bud?


----------



## Motabika

seehuusen said:


> How far is "north" bud?



I am just west of Caboolture. 


So not too far.


----------



## menoetes

Room for one more gents?

I'll not be swapping but am dead keen to catch up with everyone again since I missed the last one. Though I might avoid using your oven to cook the snacks this time Winkle since it only has one heat setting - volcanic.

I'll probably bring along a bunch of my latest ESBs to share...


***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. hwall95 - keg of something
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks


----------



## seehuusen

Motabika said:


> I am just west of Caboolture.
> 
> 
> So not too far.


I can pick ya up on my way from the sunny coast. I'll be staying the night in my swag tho. Happy to drop ya back in the morning, will be heading off reasonably early


----------



## seehuusen

Be good to catch up Meno


----------



## Motabika

seehuusen said:


> I can pick ya up on my way from the sunny coast. I'll be staying the night in my swag tho. Happy to drop ya back in the morning, will be heading off reasonably early


My mate has offered a lift, but If for some reason that doesn't work out would love a lift. Can work out somewhere to sleep the night.


----------



## menoetes

seehuusen said:


> Be good to catch up Meno


That it will!


----------



## earle

Motabika said:


> My mate has offered a lift, but If for some reason that doesn't work out would love a lift. Can work out somewhere to sleep the night.


Stick with Fattox. He always finds somewhere comfortable to sleep at case swaps. As long as you don't mind him spooning up against your back I'm guessing he wont mind sharing a comfy spot with you. h34r:


----------



## Motabika

earle said:


> Stick with Fattox. He always finds somewhere comfortable to sleep at case swaps. As long as you don't mind him spooning up against your back I'm guessing he wont mind sharing a comfy spot with you. h34r:


Was hoping for some quality spoon action


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you're lucky Stefan is overseas haha


----------



## Beersuit

earle said:


> Stick with Fattox. He always finds somewhere comfortable to sleep at case swaps. As long as you don't mind him spooning up against your back I'm guessing he wont mind sharing a comfy spot with you. h34r:


So your not taking bedding Earle?


----------



## hwall95

Argggghhhh shite. A wedding I previously was told was the 2nd is now the 16th so I'll be in South Australia. While I'm sure the wedding will be great, was really looking forward to sharing beers with everyone. Here's aiming for the Christmas swap 


***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. 
12. tazman67 - see whats available at the time.
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
Snacks[/quote]


----------



## fattox

Well I just took a sample off my swap beer, it has finished fermenting so I'll get it bottled tomorrow. I didn't realise how much more smoky the cherrywood is in comparison to most normal rauchmalt, I went at 37.5% and the sample from testing was fuckin smoky. So at least Ben will be excited. I may have a keg of something else on at that point too, I am about to dry hop a hoppy session helles that I only needed 2 bottles of for Brewoomba so that may need emptying


----------



## fattox

The trick to getting a good place to sleep is to show up completely unprepared and look pitiful guys FYI


----------



## fattox

Also Perry is a sucker for brunettes


----------



## Bribie G

Winkle is blessed with a park behind his house, and I am blessed with a second series Mazda2 where the seats all fold down backwards to form a comfortable full length bed.

As I found when I set the car up at a case swap at Sqyre's, fell in from the open tailgate as I was completing the seat fold-down and the fuckn magpies woke me up at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Bribie G

I just bottled off the American Malt Liquo' .. this stuff is liquid crack h34r:

Drank a couple of 250ml glasses off my tasting paddle as I was bottling and realised I'd actually consumed the equivalent of two pints of normal beer in 15 minutes.

Off to bed now.


----------



## Adr_0

Bribie G said:


> I just bottled off the American Malt Liquo' .. this stuff is liquid crack h34r:
> 
> Drank a couple of 250ml glasses off my tasting paddle as I was bottling and realised I'd actually consumed the equivalent of two pints of normal beer in 15 minutes.
> 
> Off to bed now.


Hate it when that happens. I went through 1.5L of dunkel in about 25min the other night. Could still stand/walk so arguably could have gone 10 more. I will treat all'y'all's malt liquor with respect then...


----------



## Adr_0

On a completely unrelated note, is there somebody (Parks?) who really dislikes Motueka?


----------



## stillscottish

Bribie G said:


> So where's Stillscottish, has someone dissed his clan or tried to peek up his kilt or something?


He's still around.

I'm getting back into "proper" brewing and was hoping to come along to this one but I have a 5am start for a huge Piping gig the next day.
I can't trust myself to just have a couple and go home early


----------



## bradsbrew

Sure you can. Especially with such a responsible group to ensure you get to the gig by 5am. Winkle and Florian are up at 4am to remind you.


----------



## fattox

bradsbrew said:


> Sure you can. Especially with such a responsible group to ensure you get to the gig by 5am. Winkle and Florian are up at 4am to remind you.


Things I've seen in the same statement for the first time ever:
Perry, responsible


----------



## Bribie G

stillscottish said:


> He's still around.
> 
> I'm getting back into "proper" brewing and was hoping to come along to this one but I have a 5am start for a huge Piping gig the next day.
> I can't trust myself to just have a couple and go home early


Raging drunken Scotsmen, massive bagpipe playing... can't see the problem...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Baa-Bra?


----------



## fattox

Bottling my swap beer this weekend. I have nuked the bottles from orbit as some have had sours in them. Over-strength potassium hydroxide keg and line cleaner starting around 70 for 24h and a few hours full of similarly temperate over strength starsan. If anything manages to survive that, best of luck to it, it deserves to infect the beer.

Final stats:
OG: 1.071
FG: ~1.018
ABV: 7.1%
Seeing as it'll be in bottle near a month by the swap, it should be fairly well a "consume as you please" kinda deal. Pretty excited about this one, I modified a gold medal winning foreign extra recipe with 37.5% cherrywood smoke in place of some of the base malt.

Looking forward to drinking everyone's beverages. Funds permitting I think I may sort something out with Benken to use his ugly drum and run out some smoked wurst again, maybe throw some of his olds' lamb in there for a lark.


----------



## angus_grant

28 bottles of wee heavy and 1/2 bottle for fast carb next weekend. 

Tuck these wee beasties away to age for the swap.


----------



## angus_grant

I noticed that the Vic swappers gave a couple of extra bottles to the host so Perry will be getting 2 extras 
Hopefully no broken toilet seats this time.


----------



## seehuusen

So this is happening


----------



## tazman1967

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. GibboQLD - probably something overly ambitious
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
2. Radshoes
3. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. 
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire

Updated beer to bring.


----------



## earle

An endorsement of my swap beer. Anyone coming to Brewoomba will also be able to get it on tap (but brewed by Fortitude Brewing instead of me). I'm going to argue that it didn't win because it wasn't the session beer that they were after.

https://www.facebook.com/Brewoomba/posts/1109125005792696


----------



## madpierre06

Top stuff, Earle. :beerbang:


----------



## GibboQLD

Fellas, I've been smashed with work and uni and won't have time to get anything brewed and bottled before the swap. Apologies for not updating sooner.

Still attending, but it looks like Radshoes is off the bench now.



***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. *Radshoes*
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Something palatable hopefully
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. 
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire


----------



## Aydos

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
*Swapping:*
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. *Radshoes*
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Somthing low carb
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

*Swapping when losers pull out:*
1. Smokomark

*Attending:*
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. 
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

*Things to leave at home:*
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

*Food etc:*
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire

Updated swap beer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

It's likely to be an AIPA. I'll brew on Sunday (thank goodness this knee of mine is healing steadily).

IIRC, it's plastic only. I don't own more than 2 plastic bottles, I've always used glass. Is there any give in this rule, or was there a "great glass bottle bomb incident of 2007"?

If not, is there anyone willing to swap some solid coopers and older style pickaxe glass tallies for glassies?


----------



## earle

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's likely to be an AIPA. I'll brew on Sunday (thank goodness this knee of mine is healing steadily).
> 
> IIRC, it's plastic only. I don't own more than 2 plastic bottles, I've always used glass. Is there any give in this rule, or was there a "great glass bottle bomb incident of 2007"?
> 
> If not, is there anyone willing to swap some solid coopers and older style pickaxe glass tallies for glassies?


Definitely plastic only - yes, there was a great bottle bomb incident. Given the amount of swelling on a few recent swap beers plastic is the only way to go.


----------



## madpierre06

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's likely to be an AIPA. I'll brew on Sunday (thank goodness this knee of mine is healing steadily).
> 
> IIRC, it's plastic only. I don't own more than 2 plastic bottles, I've always used glass. Is there any give in this rule, or was there a "great glass bottle bomb incident of 2007"?
> 
> If not, is there anyone willing to swap some solid coopers and older style pickaxe glass tallies for glassies?


I can do you 30 for 30 mate...got some spare plastics here. Probably not home until tuesday though, at the moment during the day then, just got to check new roster. Maybe sunday arvo for a couple hours.


----------



## Ciderman

Not as gingerbready as i would have liked but its a pretty good beer nonetheless


----------



## Adr_0

Just looking at the list of beers in the case swap, and given there are a heap of dark and heavy beers - and mine is a dark amber wheat doppelbock - with only a few saisons/lighter beers is anyone interested in a boh pils, e.g. going doing a 50:50 split, or 1/3 pils 2/3 wheat DB? It's probably more Austrian or something similar as it uses a reasonable amount of styrian goldings and magnum, some pacific halletau and no Czech Saaz at all. 2278 was the yeast, 100% european pils with 1.5 decoction (first decoction was thorough, 2nd was a little light on volume), distilled water (zero mineral content).


----------



## seehuusen

Dbl bock imo


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Might chuck it out there, on that basis:

Cream Ale (ish) or AIPA?


----------



## seehuusen

AIPA is always a goer in my books  I've made a few cream ales over summer, what does your recipe look like?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

For the cream ale? I'm not using adjuncts hence the "ish" moniker.

Pale ale malt and some crystal with a 60 minute addition of liberty and Hallertauer Blanc. Us05


----------



## Bribie G

Kilo of polenta. You know you want to.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'm doing a double batch on the same base, so sorta hamstrung on that basis.


----------



## benken25

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - something really awesome.
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3. 
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
6. Your misso

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire

Updated swap beer just bottled today


----------



## Radshoes

**** I guess i better get something organised.
currently in cubes 2 APA's 1 x pac clone, 1 x stout
or potentially i could just fill some bottles with my barrel aged american farmhouse bretty lacto monster. But I think it is infected.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - teabagged NZ Summer Ale
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - Basil & Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire


----------



## NickB

Updating swap beer and food

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - Basil &amp; Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## Radshoes

I liked it better when my name was in red.
Updating beer.

and yes bring wings Nick!


**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4%ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - Basil &amp; Chilli Saison
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## Motabika

I don't much care for testicles in or around my mouth. Can all testicles be left at home or atleast in their natural environment


----------



## Bribie G

We need name tags.
Can't even remember what Winkle looks like, tall black haired 6 footer with a big beard from what I recall.

Will bring stick ons.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The first time I met Winkel he was wearing a Bribie G name tag.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I may be going away over that time - is it possible to drop off my contribution earlier? And pick up my stuff sometime later?


----------



## madpierre06

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I may be going away over that time - is it possible to drop off my contribution earlier? And pick up my stuff sometime later?


You know where I live mate. Happy to do the drop and go thing for ya.


----------



## rokaxe

Updated my beer details and radshoes' entry to a more appropriate colour. Seconding application of wings to my gob via Nick!

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (tent)
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - something something

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## bradsbrew

.


----------



## Zorco

Just as described.... Sensory overload.....hahahah. I can't look away

When I lived in Edinburgh and toured the castles I learnt that on the battlefield bagpipes became known as instruments of war (from around the 16th century if I remember) and pipers were punished as any other battalion member.

Bagpipes usually give me the goosebumps... But this time I've only got the shakes.... And my medical condition penileo inferioitis has returned


----------



## Beersuit

Brad where did you get that picture of Angus?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Updating to ensure (tent) is not my beer.
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA - something adequately hopped and balanced
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - something something
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## earle

Bottled my swap beer this afternoon. Bottles are sitting in the bottom of my fermenting fridge at 18C so hopefully ready by swap day. Not much chance of carbing at ambient temps up here.


----------



## Aydos

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA - something adequately hopped and balanced
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - something something
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

lol, picked up some bugs in the barrel?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

125g of dry hop into the fermenter on the swap beer. Bottle on Thursday night or Friday morning.


----------



## Aydos

Liam_snorkel said:


> lol, picked up some bugs in the barrel?


Yep haha no getting away from it.


----------



## Aydos

Just some swap beer quality cotrol going on.


----------



## Parks

It's getting close!!!

Out on a limb - any of you Toowoomba peeps have the room and effort factor to pick up a single mattress from a place on Geddes st near Dan Murphys and bring it to Brisbane? There will be very little reward other than those feelings we often suppress when helping others :lol:

Well, I'm sure a nice beery treat can be arranged :beerdrink:

SWAP TIME!


----------



## Parks

What's the kick-off time Winkle and do we need to organise some fire wood?

If the weather is like now we'll be starting the fire early this year I expect!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I could possibly bring some rounds of red gum


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> It's getting close!!!
> 
> Out on a limb - any of you Toowoomba peeps have the room and effort factor to pick up a single mattress from a place on Geddes st near Dan Murphys and bring it to Brisbane? There will be very little reward other than those feelings we often suppress when helping others :lol:
> 
> Well, I'm sure a nice beery treat can be arranged :beerdrink:
> 
> SWAP TIME!


Is it foam or innner spring Troy? Could maybe squeeze a foam one in but probably not an inner spring as well as the portable kegerator Priorities you know.


----------



## earle

Liam_snorkel said:


> I could possibly bring some rounds of red gum


BenKen, have you got any lounges lying around for the fire?


----------



## Parks

I believe it's an inner spring. It's my heavily pregnant sister-in-law's so I'm just doing as little as possible in the hope of winning epic kudos.

It's not a big deal if no-one can fit it in but awesome if someone can.


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> I believe it's an inner spring. It's my heavily pregnant sister-in-law's so I'm just doing as little as possible in the hope of winning epic kudos.
> 
> It's not a big deal if no-one can fit it in but awesome if someone can.


 Probably a no-go for an inner spring for me then. Hopefully someone else will have some space.


----------



## evoo4u

(a) Firewood -- I have a huge pile of olive wood pruning offcuts, mostly cut to around 30 to 40cm long, and around 6 to 9cm diameter. They're not quite as dense as, say, ironbark, but they're well aged and burn well. I could bring a ute load down with me.
(b) Mattress -- Parks, I can pop into Toowoomba one day next week and collect it, then bring it down on the ute as well (it has a flat-tray 2.4m long, so will easily fit on beside or on top of the firewood!)


----------



## menoetes

I have a wedding down in Melbourne the Friday night before the swap for a friend of SWMBO, but I manage to convince her that I would become insufferable if I had to miss another case swap so we'll be flying back into Brisvegas around lunchtime Saturday.

Whew, that was a near thing h34r: I'm really looking forward to another big swap night!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Is 6g/L dry hop enough?


----------



## LorriSanga

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Is 6g/L dry hop enough?


Double it......that's what Brewdog do. h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

LorriSanga said:


> Double it......that's what Brewdog do. h34r:


I'm going for balanced, rather than too 'in your face'.

My hop addiction makes it difficult to ascertain what balanced means anymore.


----------



## Adr_0

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA - something adequately hopped and balanced
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - *Wheat Doppelbock*
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


>>To formalise... I'll bring a couple of dunkels and a growler or two of the Boh Pils, plus the odd APA and/or dubbel for gags. We're flying down so not sure on food yet but I'll think of something. Hopefully all will work out...


----------



## Ciderman

So first time bringing a keg... I've only got a 6.5kg CO2 bottle and not set up for party setups. Will that be ok or is it going to get in the way?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

there will be plenty of gas going around if you don't want to bring it. If you've got a disconnect and a splitter I'm sure someone will hook you up


----------



## earle

Guess I'd better start warming this up


----------



## Adr_0

Liam_snorkel said:


> there will be plenty of gas going around if you don't want to bring it. If you've got a disconnect and a splitter I'm sure someone will hook you up


And also provide some CO2...

*bu-dum chh* h34r: :chug:


----------



## bulkalebrews

Update on my beer.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA - something adequately hopped and balanced
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter 
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - *Wheat Doppelbock*
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


Also, my mate Michael is coming and has contributed with a Keg of American Amber ale that we both brewed. 
We can also bring food?


----------



## winkle

Parks said:


> What's the kick-off time Winkle and do we need to organise some fire wood?
> 
> If the weather is like now we'll be starting the fire early this year I expect!


I guess we'll do the usual 2pm start, so anyone unlucky enough to work mornings can attend without having to shell out for a translator. Wood will be very welcome (where is Wombil when you need him)?


----------



## Bribie G

If anyone wants anything collected from Craftbrewer on the way through please arrange your order with CB and inform me by the end of that week, say Thurs 14th at the latest.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Update on my beer.
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - US amber ale
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?




Owing to an unmitigated disaster of a bottle day, some will be getting some "American Bitter" - an american hopped, american yeasted beer that's in body more like an English bitter. I'm sorry for those who wanted an AIPA (and those getting it, that it at the moment looks like swamp water, hoping it settles down). Sorry gents, it was a real disaster.


----------



## HBHB

Tried to find a lounge for Ben, but have some silky oak and hardwood i'll bring down for the fire.


----------



## fattox

I'm sure there will be plenty of free gumtree couches in Brisbane and Ben has a ute


----------



## benken25

HBHB said:


> Tried to find a lounge for Ben, but have some silky oak and hardwood i'll bring down for the fire.


I am thinking bigger


----------



## earle

There's a carpark out the back. Anybody got a spare truck and some matches.


----------



## madpierre06

Forget about number 2's, try a little number 10. Interesting little quaffer.


----------



## Ciderman

Quaffer? Didn't you tell me it was 7%?


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Quaffer? Didn't you tell me it was 7%?


Nah, this is Number 10 mate :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

This is making me sodding nervous. These beers look tops, mine looks like swamp crap.


----------



## Ciderman

Oh that's my beer... haha. Looks like a stout! I thought it was your case swap beer. Its about 6% btw.


----------



## seehuusen

Looking forward to a taste Allen


----------



## Motabika

Gave mine a taste test on the weekend. Hope you guys like having your teeth stripped.


----------



## trhr

Wish I was in the case swap, those beers are looking great. I seriously had to Google a couple of them for an explanation though. Still confused on Acerola Tarwe... I think it's the lovely bastard child of fermented fruit beer dipped in whiskey barrels??


----------



## winkle

Fruit/wheat beer fermented with W3031 (saison/brett)


----------



## earle

Motabika said:


> Gave mine a taste test on the weekend. Hope you guys like having your teeth stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1467835955.242141.jpg


Sourness is there then? How's the smoke?


----------



## Motabika

earle said:


> Sourness is there then? How's the smoke?


Not overly smoky, but just enough


----------



## Ciderman

What happened to your beer Lord Raja G? Still drinkable? Cutting it fine but you should be able to brew again if its no good. A few waiting in the wings wanting to swap if its no good.


----------



## angus_grant

Will be bringing along 12L keg of my Tasmanian wild ale. Fermented with tas wild yeasts. (Middle of photo)
Also 3L grub bottle of barrel aged saison. Get in quick.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Update on my beer.
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - TBD
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## angus_grant

Where am I supposed to steal my brett from now Liam?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

You can steal Vermont Ale from this one instead


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> Where am I supposed to steal my brett from now Liam?


I am pretty sure he lives in Sydney somewhere but I'm not doing all the work for you.


----------



## angus_grant

What is this swap coming to? Liam not providing me with yeast I want to steal and Parks being unhelpful.

Oh wait, just the Liam part is strange...


----------



## LorriSanga

Has the address for the swap been posted in here at all?


----------



## earle

LorriSanga said:


> Has the address for the swap been posted in here at all?


Best to pm winkle for it


----------



## madpierre06

Update on my beer.
**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Updated food

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves.


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> Updated food
> 
> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> Swapping:
> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
> 8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale
> 11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
> 13. NickB - AIPA
> 14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
> 15. Radshoes - infected saison
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
> 20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
> 23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
> 24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
> Swapping when losers pull out:
> 1. Smokomark
> Attending:
> 1. Florian
> 2. Beersuit.
> 3.
> 4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
> 5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
> 6. Antiphile
> 7. Gravity Guru
> 8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
> 9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
> 10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
> 11. GibboQLD
> 12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
> 13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
> 14. Peege
> 15, ballantyne - keg of beer
> 16. CoxR - Session IPA
> 17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
> 18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...
> Things to leave at home:
> 1. A sense of humour
> 2. Your dignity
> 3. Seville oranges
> 4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
> 5. Your pants
> Food etc:
> Cash for pizza
> Wood for fire
> NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
> Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
> 
> Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .


----------



## Ciderman

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready. 
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. Coodgee - I'll bring a keg of RyePA.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.


----------



## earle

Those pretzels were great


----------



## menoetes

Any hop growers attending? I want to pump a more experienced gardener than myself for hints and tips on growing hops in SE QLD... h34r:


----------



## Coodgee

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready. 
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10. 
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.

Can't come sorry guys


----------



## seehuusen

Bottled today, had to ruin this piece of art 
Rolles in at 6.8%abv, 1.003FG


----------



## angus_grant

So last swap was berlinner/gose-fest

Now this one is the infected swap. Guess I am throwing out all the bottles this time.


----------



## evoo4u

_Update on firewood and food_

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## bradsbrew

evoo4u said:


> Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed having fatman olive oil wrestling competitions on a sheet of black plastic on the pool table whilst parks rides winkle whilst shouting profanities about a unicorn (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


FTFY


----------



## rokaxe

Fellas I've got a bit of a chub thinking about all the delicious beer we're swapping and drinking on the weekend. Boiz let me tell you i'll be full mungin' by the time I arrive I reckon ayy lmao.


----------



## Motabika

rokaxe said:


> Fellas I've got a bit of a chub thinking about all the delicious beer we're swapping and drinking on the weekend. Boiz let me tell you i'll be full mungin' by the time I arrive I reckon ayy lmao.


You are ***


----------



## tazman1967

menoetes said:


> Any hop growers attending? I want to pump a more experienced gardener than myself for hints and tips on growing hops in SE QLD... h34r:


Not a problem, grown them in Tasmania and Queensland.


----------



## rokaxe

Motabika said:


> You are ***


See ya Saturday, big boy.


----------



## Motabika

rokaxe said:


> See ya Saturday, big boy.


Yay. Can't wait. This is going to be epic


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Weather forecast is looking good :-/


----------



## Radshoes

I promise not to whack your chub rokaxe. At least while sober.


----------



## seehuusen

Looks like setting up the swag early, will be key hahaha wish i had an awning now


----------



## winkle

A few quick notes on the swap, there will be a few wives/girlfriends etc so treat them nicely. Also we get on reasonable well with our neighbours so try not to creat a lot of noise out in the "car park" late at night. The servo and Coles are both close by if you need ice. We have a guest tap on the bar available for anyone who wants to use it
(will need a bucket and ice), and if you are staying around for breaky, bring something along for it. Hope the rain holds off, and this should be a great event.


----------



## Motabika

Should we start a list of breaky items?


I'll bring all bran


----------



## Motabika

On the real though I'll bring cpl kilos of sausages


----------



## Zorco

Put me down for a whole rump for the host.


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> A few quick notes on the swap, there will be a few wives/girlfriends etc so treat them nicely. Also we get on reasonable well with our neighbours so try not to creat a lot of noise out in the "car park" late at night. The servo and Coles are both close by if you need ice. We have a guest tap on the bar available for anyone who wants to use it
> (will need a bucket and ice), and if you are staying around for breaky, bring something along for it. Hope the rain holds off, and this should be a great event.


It's alright Winkle, the neighbours will probably think we are just hunting pokemons


----------



## Liam_snorkel

So _that's_ what Stefan was doing last year :blink:


----------



## angus_grant

I think Stefan was looking for Pokeman


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

When he found it, he cried "Pikachu!"


----------



## bradsbrew

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> When he found it, he cried "Pikachu!"


No, I think it was "Dikatchu"


----------



## LorriSanga

bradsbrew said:


> No, I think it was "Dikatchu"


His cock had the flu?


----------



## bradsbrew

LorriSanga said:


> His cock had the flu?


Apparently there was lots of "snot"


----------



## Bribie G

I may have to withdraw my beer as it's all in 750ml PET bottles, not 740ml as specified.


----------



## earle

Bribie G said:


> I may have to withdraw my beer as it's all in 750ml PET bottles, not 740ml as specified.


Just take a small sip out of the top of each bottle so it meets the specified requirements.


----------



## bradsbrew

Just take a sip out of each one.


----------



## angus_grant

Just take a sip...
Damn it.


----------



## Ciderman

Bribie G said:


> I may have to withdraw my beer as it's all in 750ml PET bottles, not 740ml as specified.


Are you still filling up the old keg that you found?


----------



## Bribie G

Ciderman said:


> Are you still filling up the old keg that you found?


Yes, you can lift it onto a bench for me.


----------



## Adr_0

Hey Bribie, I reckon you could just take a sip out of each beer to make the 740mL...

....

Might have to pass on the growler of pils. Having difficulty convincing SWMBO - W, afterall, MBO - that it won't leak pils through everything in the suitcase. And the airport staff that it's only pils under pressure in my carry-on and nothing to worry about. 

I'll bring a few bottles for those interested though. A dubbel and a pils for Perry, and one or two more if people want to take home. Still have dunkel, APA and dubbel to go round. 

And let's face it: I'm pretty sure we won't be short of beer.


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> Hey Bribie, I reckon you could just take a sip out of each beer to make the 740mL...
> 
> ....
> 
> Might have to pass on the growler of pils. Having difficulty convincing SWMBO - W, afterall, MBO - that it won't leak pils through everything in the suitcase. And the airport staff that it's only pils under pressure in my carry-on and nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'll bring a few bottles for those interested though. A dubbel and a pils for Perry, and one or two more if people want to take home. Still have dunkel, APA and dubbel to go round.
> 
> And let's face it: I'm pretty sure we will won't be short of beer.


Won't be shy so will put my hand up for a Dubbel if I may mate....would you like to take a glass bottle of maerican Wheat home as a fair swapsie, or is glass out of the question?


----------



## Adr_0

madpierre06 said:


> Won't be shy so will put my hand up for a Dubbel if I may mate....would you like to take a glass bottle of maerican Wheat home as a fair swapsie, or is glass out of the question?


I reckon if it's that exact height of the Coopers plastics, it will be fine in the middle of everything else. Otherwise I'm not sure it will make it... Bring it cold?


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> I reckon if it's that exact height of the Coopers plastics, it will be fine in the middle of everything else. Otherwise I'm not sure it will make it... Bring it cold?


Nah, it's a regular crownie...can guarantee it will turn up cold though :kooi:


----------



## angus_grant

Couple of bottles of my barrel aged saison thingamy ale (snaison De snorlax). 
Plus a tester for the chef. 

Bringing about 10L of my tas wild ale. 

And I'll see what's in my bottle stash. Not much from memory. :-|

Getting pretty bloody excited peeps. And also nervous about my swap beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

just bottled my beer (finally).
will bring a keg of passionfruit berliner, and a bottle or two of davidson plum sour, black sour, black brett IPA, smoked double porter, and that'll probably do


----------



## winkle

Pokemon Go at Everton Park 16/7/16


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Pokemon Go at Everton Park 16/7/16
> 
> 
> 
> sexysnorlax-1.jpg


Bruce has his own pokemon?


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Bruce has his own pokemon?


No, but there is a hint here _- "Couple of bottles of my barrel aged saison thingamy ale (snaison De snorlax)."_


----------



## Parks

I will have some extra bottles of my barrel imperial stout if anyone else has something good they want to trade after the main swap is dusted.

I think I've only allocated one each for:

Natdene
MadPierre


----------



## bradsbrew

Parks said:


> I will have some extra bottles of my barrel imperial stout if anyone else has something good they want to trade after the main swap is dusted.
> 
> I think I've only allocated one each for:
> 
> Natdene
> MadPierre


Can i have 3 bottles? need one for state, one for nationals and one for me.

Cheers


----------



## Parks

You'll be happy to know you only need one bottle for state this year.


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> You'll be happy to know you only need one bottle for state this year.


What happens now for people who make it to nationals?


----------



## bradsbrew

Is Pete coming or is he "busy"


----------



## lukiferj

Is it swap day yet? Faaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Parks

earle said:


> What happens now for people who make it to nationals?


We hope people have kept a spare to send in.

I'm only relaying what I have been told. The sheer logistics of housing 400 extra bottles became too high for the convenience of sending the winners straight on to Nats.


----------



## bradsbrew

Dont think I will have enough of my RIS for comps. 20L of 10.5% RIS doesn't go very far you know.


----------



## Peege

Have 3 of my beers I'm going to try and bring with me. BIPA, smoked Porter, milk stout. Pretty excited to hear people's thoughts


----------



## angus_grant

YOLO!!!


----------



## Motabika

Parks said:


> I will have some extra bottles of my barrel imperial stout if anyone else has something good they want to trade after the main swap is dusted.
> 
> I think I've only allocated one each for:
> 
> Natdene
> MadPierre


I'll take one. Can swap for a red apple Berlinner?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

changed my swap beer.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## Peege

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
2. Peege

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. 
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> changed my swap beer.
> 
> 7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Didn't want to let you down Angus [emoji8]
I've only got 23 bottles though so I miss out [emoji36]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - APA (pasito like) - turd water is slowly settling down. Open with care, probz okay to drink 24.07 on. Labelled 12A. For those with 12B, it's an ASB (American Standard Bitter), it's drinking okay already but give it a couple of weeks for carbonation to really hit it. Labelled 12B.
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
2. Peege

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. 
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## Bribie G

Aldi Rivet Lager


----------



## winkle

Always the Aldi, Bribie...


----------



## Radshoes

Kegged 2 APA's last night to bring one of.
Aurora/Eureka or Cascade/Colombus/Mosaic.

The latter smells better - who would have thought dry hopping with mosaic would give a great aroma?

So pick one people, pick one, and i shall bring it.

(For consumption on the day - I still have to bottle the saison for the swap!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

never tasted aurora or eureka befer, what's that one like?


----------



## seehuusen

CCM imo


----------



## Radshoes

Liam,

Eureka is the new name for exp pine fruit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

ah, in that case I've gone through a kg of it. It's ok


----------



## winkle

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> **SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> Swapping:
> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.3%, 4 months old. *Ready to drink now.*
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
> 6. lukiferj
> 7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
> 8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
> 11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - APA (pasito like) - turd water is slowly settling down. Open with care, probz okay to drink 24.07 on. Labelled 12A. For those with 12B, it's an ASB (American Standard Bitter), it's drinking okay already but give it a couple of weeks for carbonation to really hit it. Labelled 12B.
> 13. NickB - AIPA
> 14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter
> 15. Radshoes - infected saison
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
> 20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
> 21. Robv
> 22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
> 23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
> 24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
> 
> Swapping when losers pull out:
> 1. Smokomark


My beer is ready to drink after the swap, honestly is better when blended with a batch fermented with W3725pc. but drinks well as is. I'll defrost an acerola for you on the day Liam.


----------



## winkle

radshoes said:


> Kegged 2 APA's last night to bring one of.
> Aurora/Eureka or Cascade/Colombus/Mosaic.
> 
> The latter smells better - who would have thought dry hopping with mosaic would give a great aroma?
> 
> So pick one people, pick one, and i shall bring it.
> 
> (For consumption on the day - I still have to bottle the saison for the swap!!!!!!!!!!)


CCM, have you got a leave pass for the day? Tap beers as per signature (I drank all the Bitter, sorrynotsorry)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

what a gem


----------



## Radshoes

I believe I have a pass to do whatever I want. But I am sure that just means I think I can but I probably can't.
Either way bottling saison straight from the barrel tonight.
Have a bottle left of your swap beer from last year Perry. Should bring that along.


----------



## winkle

What was it?
I'm old and forget shit.


----------



## Radshoes

Im not sure, im not as old as you and I also forget shit


----------



## Liam_snorkel

last july it was biere de noel


----------



## Radshoes

look at this sprightly young lad with all his brain cells. Or the fucks to be given to look up the thread where all the beers are listed.....


----------



## bulkalebrews

update on beer details. 
Unfortunately a little over carbed and bottles are as swollen as Angus' balls 

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)
Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good


----------



## Parks

Motabika said:


> I'll take one. Can swap for a red apple Berlinner?


Sure [emoji106]


----------



## angus_grant

bulkalebrews said:


> update on beer details.
> Unfortunately a little over carbed and bottles are as swollen as Angus' balls


It's winter. They won't be as swollen this time.


----------



## menoetes

Twas the day before case swap & all through the bar, 
not a brewer was stirring not even Lord Goomba,
Beer glasses and barmats were laid out with care,
Kegs gleaming and shiny; their lines clean and bare,

Then a noise did arise from under a table,
And a figure tried standing as best it was able,
He leaned on the bartop; his eyes all atwinkle,
Who could it be but the swap-host; St Winkle!

That's all I got, it's not even 8am yet... see you lads tomorrow evening.


----------



## Parks




----------



## Parks

Also of note I have 2 x 24 trays of old school XXXX crown seal tallies I can bring free to a good home. Lord Raja Goomba took a heap a few months back so he may be able to vouch for their authenticity (and/or take these ones...)


----------



## earle

Twas the day before case swap & all through the bar,
not a brewer was stirring not even Lord Goomba,
Beer glasses and barmats were laid out with care,
Kegs gleaming and shiny; their lines clean and bare,

Then a noise did arise from under a table,
And a figure tried standing as best it was able,
He leaned on the bartop; his eyes all atwinkle,
Who could it be but the swap-host; St Winkle!

When he awoke the next day he felt something was amiss
He then recalled brewers that were coming to get on the piss
When out in the back carpark there arose such a clatter
Those brewers had forgotten that neighbours did matter

Added a verse for you Meno


----------



## angus_grant

Hey parks,
Despite the pending wife rage, I'll take 24 of the tallies. Just the ticket for aging beers in. 
Plus I like serving non-XXXX beer out of them to mess with people.


----------



## angus_grant

PS: get in the bin Friday. You're in the way of my Saturday!!!


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> Hey parks,
> Despite the pending wife rage, I'll take 24 of the tallies. Just the ticket for aging beers in.
> Plus I like serving non-XXXX beer out of them to mess with people.


Mine are all completely labelless if that saddens you.


----------



## CoxR

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)
Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good


----------



## Motabika

Parks said:


> Also of note I have 2 x 24 trays of old school XXXX crown seal tallies I can bring free to a good home. Lord Raja Goomba took a heap a few months back so he may be able to vouch for their authenticity (and/or take these ones...)


I'll give some a good home


----------



## Parks

Excellent. Now I should get my beer into bottles.

F me it's making me thirsty!

:beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Authenticity vouched.

As it stands I have too many bottles now and SWMBO wants them up on here or gumtree. Maybe when I get home.


----------



## angus_grant

Parks said:


> Mine are all completely labelless if that saddens you.


Some of mine have labels, some have half the label torn off, some have no label. 

They still have the little man though.

Anna says I have too many bottles. My reply is generally I have too many empty bottles.


----------



## menoetes

Nice one Earl ☺ Now I'm fed & watered here's a bit more... let's see how many verses we can pull together.

Twas the day before case swap & all through the bar,
not a brewer was stirring not even Lord Goomba,
Beer glasses and barmats were laid out with care,
Kegs gleaming and shiny; their lines clean and bare,

Then a noise did arise from under a table,
And a figure tried standing as best it was able,
He leaned on the bartop; his eyes all atwinkle,
Who could it be but the swap-host; St Winkle!

When he awoke the next day he felt something was amiss
He then recalled brewers that were coming to get on the piss
When out in the back carpark there arose such a clatter
Those brewers had forgotten that neighbours did matter.

St Winkle lept into action when he heard all the noise,
He knew only one thing that would settle the boys,
He grabbed up a pint glass and filled it with care,
Then stepped out the gate and raised it high in the air.

"Come Radshoes, come Bradshoes, come Brewkid & NickB,"
"Come Angus, come Aydos, come Liam & Bribie G!"
"Up on the barstools & up on the table,"
"Fill your glass, fill your glass, fill 'em if you're able."


----------



## angus_grant

Loving it!


----------



## lukiferj

Updated swap beer

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout.
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)
Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Is Wombil coming? We'll need his clarinet skills as a backing tune for those lyrics


----------



## LorriSanga

Liam_snorkel said:


> Is Wombil coming? We'll need his clarinet skills as a backing tune for those lyrics


You're the gun muso yeah?


----------



## earle

Couldn't we just play it on the spoons?


----------



## madpierre06

I've mentioned previously that I had a shitload of unwanted beer glasses to give away at the swap. Here's a fair whack of 'em, there are a few good'uns in there, as well as a few basic old ones as well. Want nowt for 'em, but if you feel inclined to donate a bottle of your finest due to being so taken with your selection, who I am I say no :beerbang:  All must go!!! Don't rely on using 'em for the swap either, haven't been through a cleaning process.


----------



## angus_grant

Did I put dibs on a wheat glass?


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> Did I put dibs on a wheat glass?


Nah, you had a Chimay one put away...those have been boxed up today mate.


----------



## Bribie G

Bit of an issue with the cask, as you can see it's nicely set up now with tap, shive and spile etc.




However It's a 30L brew and a 40L cask. So to avoid logistical problems getting it to Brisbane without sploshing and splooshing I racked to secondaries with a wee bit of priming dex, to bring them up to Winkle's and rack to cask on the premises.

But with the cold snap the beer, whilst quite drinkable if you can call a 1920s Tooths XXX ale clone drinkable, it's fairly flat. Faint CO2 tingle on the tongue but that's about all.

Should I still proceed to bring it to the case swap?

In any case there will be smoked sausages, and a half dozen of my FES.


----------



## HBHB

Swag is in, wood is in, keg of winter warmer is in. Better have a taste huh.

Are we there yet?


----------



## GibboQLD

madpierre06 said:


> Here's a fair whack of 'em, there are a few good'uns in there, as well as a few basic old ones as well.


Any chance of me putting dibs on the Guinness glass?


----------



## madpierre06

GibboQLD said:


> Any chance of me putting dibs on the Guinness glass?


Geez, you got better eyes than me mate. Which box, and location? I know there are a couple schooner size ones, and a pot size mug with handle. They're downstairs at the moment so can't check right now. And yeah, happy to hold it for ya.

It's ok, see it now. Yep, that's a schooner will hold for ya.


----------



## Aydos

Fark!!! One of my bottles had a hole in it so ill be bottling off some keg hopped IPA. It also looks like I will be bottling off 2 as since there are 24 swappers I'll bring it along and drink it on the night with everyone.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp;amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.

Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## NickB

Bottled my AIPA just now. Somehow ended up with 24 bottles plus two tasters.

Have 5kg of Waings that will go on in the morning, be ready to go around 2...

See y'all in the morning/Arvo!


----------



## Florian

About time I took my name of the attendance list...
I did a NickB and got married in Thailand without telling anyone, sadly that also means that I will miss the swap.

Good news for Brad is that he can just bring his shittiest serving setup without feeling bad about it (that's if he does in fact turn up and doesn't get mysteriously lost 5 minutes before his planned arrival again).

Have a good one guys, and be kind to Winkle, Anna, the neighbours and the cat!

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Munich II / US Cascade SMaSH 5.8% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs & maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese & home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, & even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## wombil

APOLOGIES AND SOOOOO SAD,
Can't make it this year.Will miss you guys awfully too.
Florian could have got married at the big do.
What's Thailand got that can't be had at Winkles?
Have a u-beaut night,as usual.
wombil.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

But whose keg setup will I deface? 

Bloody hell Wombil not you too. Who will tinker with our internet??


----------



## Peege

wombil said:


> APOLOGIES AND SOOOOO SAD,
> Can't make it this year.Will miss you guys awfully too.
> Florian could have got married at the big do.
> What's Thailand got that can't be had at Winkles?
> Have a u-beaut night,as usual.
> wombil.


Devastating.


----------



## angus_grant

Damn it. 
With those 2 out who's going to stay up until 6am with Perry drinking wildly inappropriate sours and Belgians???


----------



## evoo4u

Twas the day before case swap & all through the bar,
not a brewer was stirring not even Lord Goomba,
Beer glasses and barmats were laid out with care,
Kegs gleaming and shiny; their lines clean and bare,

Then a noise did arise from under a table,
And a figure tried standing as best it was able,
He leaned on the bartop; his eyes all atwinkle,
Who could it be but the swap-host; St Winkle!

When he awoke the next day he felt something was amiss
He then recalled brewers that were coming to get on the piss
When out in the back carpark there arose such a clatter
Those brewers had forgotten that neighbours did matter.

St Winkle lept into action when he heard all the noise,
He knew only one thing that would settle the boys,
He grabbed up a pint glass and filled it with care,
Then stepped out the gate and raised it high in the air.

"Come Radshoes, come Bradshoes, come Brewkid & NickB,"
"Come Angus, come Aydos, come Liam & Bribie G!"
"Up on the barstools & up on the table,"
"Fill your glass, fill your glass, fill 'em if you're able."

As day turned to night, and spirits rose higher
The rain tumbled down and became a quagmire
But true to their style, and in good homebrew fashion
The drinkers drank on, such was their passion

With darkness now on us, amidst all the noise
The session to come would sort men from the boys
The tastings continued, the brews all compared
All manner of brews for all those who dared

Then round about ten, the worms started grumbling
All through winkledom, stomachs were rumbling
With more drinking to do, there could be no doubt
Call for some pizza, up went the shout

Half-time now over, so if you don’t mind
There’s more kegs to tap, and back to the grind
But it’s not for a winner we drink these fine beers
It’s all for the mateship and bullshit - so cheers!


----------



## angus_grant

Beautiful work everybody.


----------



## lukiferj

No wombil or florian? **** this I'm out.


----------



## lukiferj

Changed my mind. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## menoetes

Nice work on the poem everyone, though I just noticed that I mispelled Bradsbrews as 'Bradshoes'.

Well time for me to quit drinking and hit the sack, see you lads tomorrow ☺


----------



## Bribie G

You picked a hell of a day to quit drinking.


----------



## angus_grant

Lukifer is in charge of my transport not leaving tomorrow until he sees my balls.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Don't forget your bag pipes Angus


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Someone (I'm looking at you Barrington) updated an older list - I've re added my change of beer

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese &amp; home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, &amp; even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## trhr

What time are all you nutters looking at arriving? Afternoon or night?
Cya all there.


----------



## benken25

Not long now. See all you grubs in a few hours


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm aiming for 2pm. 
Perry should we lock down a time for the actual swap, to make sure people arrive for that


----------



## seehuusen

Isn't that normally around 4 or 5 Liam?


----------



## winkle

Yep 2pm start, need time to hide the silverware


----------



## madpierre06

I'm pretty sure swap gets done as soon as all beers arrive...sobriety is an essential for the process.


----------



## angus_grant

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't forget your bag pipes Angus


I bought some supplies to fix them this week but won't have time to fix them before swap. 

I'll be bagpipe-less. Besides, got to think of the neighbours.


----------



## Bribie G

Dropping SWBO off at Bribie so looking at around 4.


----------



## Parks

It's game day people!

Aim to swap at 4 I reckon. That'll already be 2 hours into drinking time...


----------



## Parks

Gogogogogogogo


----------



## lukiferj

Parks said:


> It's game day people!
> 
> Aim to swap at 4 I reckon. That'll already be 2 hours into drinking time...


Right before Perry decides we should move the full Flanders barrel again.


----------



## angus_grant

Almost go time. Pretty excited


----------



## Radshoes

lukiferj said:


> Right before Perry decides we should move the full Flanders barrel again.


I dont recall this being an issue last time?


----------



## lukiferj

angus_grant said:


> Almost go time. Pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1468622748.289603.jpg


 Taxi arriving in 3ish hours!


----------



## lukiferj

radshoes said:


> I dont recall this being an issue last time?


 Speak for yourself. I'm weaker than most people.


----------



## Radshoes

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese &amp; home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, &amp; even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## earle

Swap beers labelled and ready to go


----------



## earle

Updated beer as ready to drink

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock
Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark
Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants
Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese &amp; home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, &amp; even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## Zorco

Big beers from me!

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
21. Cosdog - 9% RIS, 11% English Barley Wine - minikeg style! Meat


Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese &amp; home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, &amp; even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## angus_grant

Daniel: I've got a spare glass if you like (kettle for scale)


----------



## robv

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
Swapping:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat Doppelbock

Swapping when losers pull out:
1. Smokomark

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - keg of something hopefully drinkable and 10 hr slow cooked pulled pork
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
21. Cosdog - 9% RIS, 11% English Barley Wine - minikeg style! Meat


Things to leave at home:
1. A sense of humour
2. Your dignity
3. Seville oranges
4. Big glasses - bring a small one if you want to make the distance
5. Your pants

Food etc:
Cash for pizza
Wood for fire
NickB - I can do Wings again as an early feed?
Liam - 2 x cheese &amp; home made bacon cob loaves
Motabika- Illl bring some pulled pork. Unfortunately won't be done on the smoker but will still be good. I am great at pulling me meat .
Ciderman - maybe pretzels again. They went pretty quickly last time. Keg of Simcoe IIPA coming as well.
Evoo4u - Bringing a uteload of seasoned olive wood pruning offcuts (ideal for a pot belly); also lots of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) to cook with, to dip bread in, make bruscetta with, drink, &amp; even be photographed with (to demonstrate that we're not just a bunch of pisspots, but that we all do really care about healthy eating options!!!)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cob loaves under construction!


----------



## Zorco

I just picked up some PET bottles. I'll bring three RIS and three EBW if anyone's still got some swapping interest after the main show.

SBOB - if you're watching - can now mail yours Monday.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I just picked up some PET bottles. I'll bring three RIS and three EBW if anyone's still got some swapping interest after the main show.
> 
> SBOB - if you're watching - can now mail yours Monday.


Yep! I'm bring a few bottles of things you might be interested in swapping.


----------



## madpierre06

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I just picked up some PET bottles. I'll bring three RIS and three EBW if anyone's still got some swapping interest after the main show.
> 
> SBOB - if you're watching - can now mail yours Monday.


Yeah cos, I can do two with ya.


----------



## seehuusen

Appropriately to the age of the recipe for my swap beer, they look like a 1920s suitcase  so please go by the bottle cap


----------



## seehuusen

I can do 1 as well Cosdog


----------



## lukiferj

Confirming that Angus balls are on board and enroute. Both the kind Barrington likes and the ones everyone likes but missed out on last year.


----------



## trhr

Pulled pork changed to some combination of Thai fish cakes and/or spring rolls.
Got too busy this week so I've kindly asked SWMBO to organise some food.

Attending:
1. Florian
2. Beersuit.
3.
4. LorriSanga - A couple of growlers and gourmet hors d'oeuvres.
5. Bradsbrew- Need to build a serving contraption to outdo whatever Florian turns up with
6. Antiphile
7. Gravity Guru
8. HBHB with a keg of something to ward off the cold
9. LAGERFRENZY - Eric Olthwaite's Blackest Black Pudding
10.
11. GibboQLD
12. tazman67 -Red Session Ale
13. kegs23- a keg of something, mabe a strawberry kettle sour
14. Peege
15, ballantyne - keg of beer
16. CoxR - Session IPA -- Bloody work has knocked me out of this for the second year in a row.
17. Redman9 - Kolsch and Mosaic IPA and Thai spring rolls
18. Menoetes - ESBs &amp; maybe something smoked...
19. Dan Barrington - Bringing a keg of Fruit Salad sour. Tasting pretty good
20. Aydos - bringing a keg of Apple cider to cleanse the palate.
21. Cosdog - 9% RIS, 11% English Barley Wine - minikeg style! Meat


----------



## Ciderman

Just out of the oven.


----------



## Zorco

Post da edited.... 

Packed and ready to go.

I'll be there before 3. 

6 x EBW
2 x RIS (supply keg ran dry) :unsure:


----------



## menoetes

Faster QR Train, farking faster!!! ...speed me to the CaseSwap!


----------



## Radshoes

and im home
man that was fun
thanks to my wife for extracting me in a timely manner
thanks to all you fine gents for the great beers.


----------



## Florian

Shit that's early!
But going by a previous attendance from years ago that might not be the worst decision you have ever made, haha.

Hey, does that mean that you have now enough time to post pics for us that are unfortunate enough to be stuck overseas?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Us too, that are sober and stuck....


----------



## Ciderman

Live update


----------



## Ciderman

Looking forward to beer number 12


----------



## Florian

Ciderman said:


> Live update


Look at you girls being at it again...
Bit more manly where I am right now!


----------



## Zorco

Late, some no longer able, and I totally lost count by this stage.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Wow what a time, too many highlights to name. I've got a sore throat from laughing for 12hrs straight


----------



## Zorco

I've lost my voice from such great cheer. Wife says thanks.


----------



## rokaxe

Cracking night lads. Some really great beers from all involved. Keen to tuck into the swap beers!


----------



## Beersuit

Thanks for the good night gents and thanks Anna and Perry for hosting such a great event.


----------



## benken25

Some solid beers kicking about last night. Really enjoyed the raspberry stout of smokos i think?


----------



## Ciderman

Thanks to the hosts for another spectacular night. The quality of brewing and variation of styles, not to mention the amount of beers on show... epic. Special mention to those who were digging out some top quality commercial beers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll just leave this here


----------



## angus_grant

Thanks for a legendary night everyone. Such a great range of beer and good people. 
Thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting again. 
When is the next one?


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers for a great night all. Thanks Perry and Anna for being legends. Good to catch up with old mates and make some new ones.


----------



## benken25

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1468721610.974809.jpg


Someone had a big night


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Top night! Many memories made and destroyed. Cheers to the hosts!


----------



## Motabika

Thanks so much Perry and Anna, had an awesome time


----------



## bulkalebrews

Thanks to the hosts for having us. Great night


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Someone gave me a PET bottle of what appears to be a stout but has no markings or labels on it - can't for the life of me remember who sorry, it's all a bit of a blur.


----------



## Zorco

Thank you hosts for an excellent night, venue and company!

Jason


----------



## Aydos

Thabks for a great night everyone and thanks for hosting yet another great mid year catch up perry and anna. See you all again soon!


----------



## NickB

Thanks as always to Perry and Anna for hosting another great swap. Looks like we didn't break the bar or the toilet seat or many glasses this year. I'm feeling much better than I should after a 0330 bedtime...

Great to catch up with the usual rabble, and meet a few of the new one! You're all legends!

Beers were all excellent too, really impressive selection this year!

Looking forward to the swap beers.

Bring on the next swap!


Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> Someone gave me a PET bottle of what appears to be a stout but has no markings or labels on it - can't for the life of me remember who sorry, it's all a bit of a blur.


That was me, you also borrowed 50 bucks!


----------



## Peege

Great night, thanks for hosting Perry and Anna.

Enjoyed the constructive feedback on my beers.


----------



## stewy

Looks like a great night was had by all. I am really hoping to get along to the Xmas swap. My beer is now at a stage where it won't kill anyone.... May just cause a bit of explosive diarrhoea & projectile vomiting. Look forward to sharing it with you all


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bradsbrew said:


> That was me, you also borrowed 50 bucks!


Haha, if only you'd showed up


----------



## Liam_snorkel

..
Double post


----------



## Bribie G

I'm still pissed

Many thanks to Winkle and Anna and da homeboyz

More photos required.

Loved sucking on Anguss balls.

I'm having a night off the beer.






Mercury Hard 6.9 %


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Didn't get many photos. This is about it:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Alan and Jason look toasted already, and the sun is still up.


----------



## menoetes

It was a great night, thanks to the kind hosts & great catching up with you boys again. Holy Jesus that Barleywine almost blew my head off!


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for a great night and lots of laughs with new and old friends


----------



## Zorco

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Alan and Jason look toasted already, and the sun is still up.


Liam caught me saying "Thirsty" again....

A second after that photo madpierre06 reminded me to finish my drink!.....etiquette first!


:lol:


----------



## earle

Was a good night. Much thanks to Perry & Anna for hosting again. :beer:


----------



## robv

Great night, thanks to Perry & Anna for hosting


----------



## Ciderman

I blame my hangover on this.


----------



## GibboQLD

Cheers for being excellent hosts, Perry and Anna!


----------



## madpierre06

Many thanks perry and Anna, always fantastic hosts.

Pick of beers for me was Ben's couple little growlers, that aged RIS was stunning mate. Amongst others, there wasn't a bad beer to be had all round. Top night.


----------



## Parks

I almost feel human again now. There are always a lot of big beers at the swap but this seemed next level.

Most "memorable" beers:

Smoko's Raspberry Porter
BenKen's Imperial Porter Barley Wine Thing
Redman's Kolsch
Ciderman's Simcoe IIPA

And there were plenty of other awesome beers but seeing as i can't remember them they can't really make this list :chug: :chug:
Of course I need to thank the hosts for providing another amazing venue even if it was a little wet.

Cheers!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

There's already a tasting thread


----------



## Liam_snorkel

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/91592-2016-Qld-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting-thread


----------



## Parks

This is what happens when you AHB sober and before coffee. I swear I didn't see one in the thread list...


----------



## Smokomark

Huge thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting such a fantastic evening.
Awesome lineup of beers on the night and a great bunch of blokes to be sharing them with.

I can't believe it's taken me so many years to attend my first swap


----------



## Ciderman

Who made the tasmanian wild ale. Angus? I really enjoyed that. Would definitely make that if i could get hold of the yeast.


----------



## Motabika

Ciderman said:


> Who made the tasmanian wild ale. Angus? I really enjoyed that. Would definitely make that if i could get hold of the yeast.



That was Angus. Was bloody delicious. Possibly my fav beer of the night


----------



## GibboQLD

Ciderman said:


> Who made the tasmanian wild ale. Angus?


Yep, Angus' Taswegian Wild Ale was awesome.

Really enjoyed your IIPA too mate, top notch.



Parks said:


> BenKen's Imperial Porter Barley Wine Thing


I think I might have been poured half a glass of that one, have a faint memory of someone telling me it was a Barrel-aged Imperial Barleywine or something? Huge beer, so bloody good.

Bribie's Foreign Export Stout was also a stand-out beer for me, as was Kegs' Pomegranate Berlinner and Perry's Dark Mild.

I believe a few of us were also drinking Evoo4u's awesome unfiltered olive oil out of shot glasses at some point -- bloody tasty gear that still deserves an honourable mention despite not being beer!


----------



## angus_grant

Yep, guilty as charged. The tas ale was mine

I made an over-sized starter of the original yeast and have it sitting in a small jar in my fridge. I think I'll make another over-sized starter from that and vial it all. I owe SmokoMark a yeast as he provided the Scottish Ale yeast for my swap beer. And I think at some stage during the night he asked me for some of the yeast
. :beerbang: :beer: :blink:

I have asked the yeast guys about whether that yeast should throw a pellicle. If not, I have a very stubborn infection in one of my fermentors and will probably never be able to replicate that beer again. And neither will anyone else. ha ha....

I'm happy to do up a few vials for trading. But bear in mind I've only just started keeping yeasts, reculturing, etc, etc so no warranty provided. 

And I don't want to do too many vials as the Tas yeasts guys have been really helpful and are starting out a new business so I don't want to steal sales from them by handing this stuff out for free. They are out of stock on the particular yeast I used, otherwise I would tell everyone to buy directly from them. 

http://taswildyeasts.xyz/
Have a look. A few of the sour guys may want to look at the noire yeast when it is back in stock. Apparently their first captured yeast which throws full sour flavours as opposed to the wild ale characteristics of mine. I've got one at home but not used it yet, so can't comment.

1 - Mark
2 - Ciderman (also spoke to on the night about giving yeast)
3 - 
4 - 
5 -


----------



## Ciderman

Much appreciated Angus. Memory is hazy so sorry if i already asked. What yeast variety was it, hartz mountain? 

Im down in tassie later in the year so will have to check them out.


----------



## angus_grant

Yep hartz mountain blend.


----------



## Bribie G

A few guys were interested in my FES recipe, so I'll post it here as it wasn't actually in the swap.

I got some wisdom from Brewing Radio (possibly Brew Strong) that when making stouts a lot of brewers make the mistake of just throwing a heap of roast barley at some base malt without having anything in between to add complexity of flavours and textures.

There's Bairds Pearl malt in the recipe, but Maris Otter etc etc would be equivalent. Also note the Carapils that helps to smooth it out and contribute towards the rich creamy head.
My elderly smack pack of Wyeast Irish Ale was taking too long to start so I chucked in a pack of Mangrove Jack's M42 New World Strong Ale, formerly Northern English Brown, and it was done and dusted in a week, bottled in ten days.
This will now be my go to yeast for stouts.


*2016 FES*
Foreign Extra Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.900
Total Hops (g): 24.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.073 (°P): 17.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.17 %
Colour (SRM): 50.2 (EBC): 98.9
Bitterness (IBU): 47.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pearl Malt (71.43%)
0.600 kg Roasted Barley (12.24%)
0.300 kg Crystal 60 TF Medium Crystal (6.12%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.1%)
0.250 kg Flaked Barley (5.1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
24.0 g Dr Rudi (Super Alpha) Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Burtonised with Gypsum and Epsom Salts.

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jacks M42 New World Strong Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Edit: note this is a 15L batch that I do for bottled batches (comps etc). . scale up accordingly for your regular brew sizes. *


----------



## Zorco

Thanks Bribie!


----------



## GibboQLD

Bribie G said:


> A few guys were interested in my FES recipe, so I'll post it here as it wasn't actually in the swap.


Legend, thanks Bribie!


----------



## Radshoes

Thanks Perry and Anna for being such great hosts again.
And thanks everyone else for still being there when I left, earliest departure from Perry's yet!
PS large grey jacket with fake wool looking crap inside is mine Perry.
Will collect at some point.


----------



## tazman1967

Thanks as always to Perry and Anna for being such great hosts
Some great beers with some great guys.
Cant wait til the Xmas swap.


----------



## kegs23

thanks for being great hosts once again anna and winkle, , past out early but woke up feeling pretty good, at least with the rain it was a nice warm night in the car, thanks smokeo mark for the 1am wake up shakeing the van, still got about 3L of pommergrate sour to enjoy over the few weeks, cheers everobe for a good night and hope to see everyone at the sweat barth that is the summer swap


----------



## evoo4u

Just arrived home (no - I didn't lose my way!!!) from a family reunion at Mooloolaba on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday (missed out on the Saturday due to priorities!), and this is my first chance to thank Anna & Perry for their warm hospitality, and to all the other guys for making my first beer-swap such a memorable night.
And if you don't get any more cool winter nights, I'm stuffed if I know what you're gunna do with all that olive wood...
Cheers
Roger


----------



## Zorco

I'd love to have some oil please! My family will love it. I've never had anything like it


----------



## Zorco

iPhone special double post.


----------



## Ciderman

Say that again...


----------



## Zorco

Hahah I've got edit regret!. My fish and chips order was called and I didn't post, came back and finished the edit to a freakin' gun!


----------



## evoo4u

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I'd love to have some oil please! My family will love it. I've never had anything like it


PM sent. Cheers.


----------



## Zorco

Money Sent


----------



## Zorco

Amazing oil received.....and yes indeedly I had a shot. 

Added to the list of things I can go back from:
- King Sized Bed
- Two monitors
- Craft Beer
- Ravensbourne evoo


----------



## bradsbrew

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Amazing oil received.....and yes indeedly I had a shot.
> 
> Added to the list of things I can go back from:
> - King Sized Bed
> - Two monitors
> - Craft Beer
> - Ravensbourne evoo


You forgot
- having hair


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Savage!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Savage!


----------



## rokaxe

Savage!


----------



## trhr

A belated thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting a great night.

I didn't have a bad beer all night, memory is a little fuzzy now but the standouts for me were:

3 year fresh barrel aged "something" from Anthony from Toowoomba - This was bloody amazing, sweet but tart and I immediately realised I know nothing about brewing.
Angus' Tasmanian wild ale
Smoko's Raspberry Porter - This was a nice surprise.
Dan's Citra and Amarillo Pale Ales - I had to walk away from these or I would have been still there at 4am sleeping in the garden!
Earl had something great in his blue contraption.

There were plenty more great beers, and ones that nearly sent me to drunken crazy town like Richo's potent RIS just before I left.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## trhr

Redman9 said:


> A belated thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting a great night.
> 
> I didn't have a bad beer all night, memory is a little fuzzy now but the standouts for me were:
> 
> 3 year fresh barrel aged "something" from Anthony from Toowoomba - This was bloody amazing, sweet but tart and I immediately realised I know nothing about brewing.
> Angus' Tasmanian wild ale
> Smoko's Raspberry Porter - This was a nice surprise.
> *Dan's Citra and Amarillo Pale Ales - I had to walk away from these or I would have been still there at 4am sleeping in the garden!*
> Earl had something great in his blue contraption.


Would Dan the bacon man who brewed the Citra and Amarillo PA's be able to send me a pm?
Don't know your forum nick and would like to get your pale ale's recipes if you'd be kind enough to part with them?

Cheers


----------

